# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  La Caracola [Hoburgen, Dart 5, Perseus, Bazias 5, Balder Ra]

## Espresso Venezia

Το _LA CARACOLA_ σήμερα το πρωί στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0054.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 03/05/2016_

Κατασκευασμένο το _1985_ στην Ρουμανία (Damen Shipyard Galati) ως _BALDER RA_ (until 1985 Dec, _BAZIAS 5_ until 1995, _PERSEUS_ until 1996, _DART 5_ until 2000 Sep, _HOBURGEN_ until 2015 Nov), με αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 8009088_.

Μετονομάστηκε σε _LA CARACOLA_ υπό Παναμαική σημαία τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο (2015), ενώ σύμφωνα με το equasis ανήκει σε εταιρεία με έδρα στην χώρα μας (RYAN & SON PLC CORP  -  Care of Naviera Ulises Ltd).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατασκευασμένο το _1985_ στην Ρουμανία (Damen Shipyard Galati) ως _BALDER RA_ (until 1985 Dec, _BAZIAS 5_ until 1995, _PERSEUS_ until 1996, _DART 5_ until 2000 Sep, _HOBURGEN_ until 2015 Nov), με αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 8009088_.
> 
> Μετονομάστηκε σε _LA CARACOLA_ υπό Παναμαική σημαία τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο (2015), ενώ σύμφωνα με το equasis ανήκει σε εταιρεία με έδρα στην χώρα μας (RYAN & SON PLC CORP  -  Care of Naviera Ulises Ltd).


Δεν ξέρω πως το βλέπετε εσείς αλλά οι βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρουν εσφαλμένα κατά τη γνώμη μου το όνομα του ναυπηγείου όπως είναι σήμερα.Δλδ το 85 στη Ρουμανία επί κομμουνισμού δεν υπήρχε ο Ολλανδός Damen.Aντίστοιχα αναφέρουν το παρόν όνομα της χώρας όπου ευρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο.Πχ γράφουν γιά το παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ως χώρα Κροατία.Μα το 1967 δεν υπήρχε ανεξάρτητη χώρα Κροατία αλλά η ενιαία Γιουγκοσλαβία. Παραδείγματα κ γιά τις 2 περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν πολλά.
Το βαπόρι ανήκει στη γνωστή σειρά BAZIAS των ρουμανικών ναυπηγείων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _LA CARACOLA_ σήμερα το πρωί στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.
> 
> IMG_0054.jpg
> _Δραπετσώνα - 03/05/2016_
> 
> Κατασκευασμένο το _1985_ στην Ρουμανία (Damen Shipyard Galati) ως _BALDER RA_ (until 1985 Dec, _BAZIAS 5_ until 1995, _PERSEUS_ until 1996, _DART 5_ until 2000 Sep, _HOBURGEN_ until 2015 Nov), με αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 8009088_.
> 
> Μετονομάστηκε σε _LA CARACOLA_ υπό Παναμαική σημαία τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο (2015), ενώ σύμφωνα με το equasis ανήκει σε εταιρεία με έδρα στην χώρα μας (RYAN & SON PLC CORP  -  Care of Naviera Ulises Ltd).


Το πλοίο εδώ και κάποιες ημέρες έχει φύγει από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας και βρίσκεται πρυμοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος. Σήμερα που το είδα, αρχικά το πέρασα για το _ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ_, μιας και το φρεσκοβαμμένο μπλε είναι και του ίδιου τόνου αλλά και καταλαμβάνει σχεδόν τις ίδιες επιφάνειες των δύο πλοίων. Το όνομα στην πλώρη φαίνεται ως ...RACOLA, πράγμα όχι περίεργο βέβαια αφού ακόμα δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα βαψίματα.

IMG_0160.jpg
_Πέραμα - 29/05/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πλοίο έχει πλέον νηολόγιο Pampatar στη Βενεζουέλα.Λέτε να ταξιδεύει παρέα με το πρώην ΝΕΦΕΛΗ;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο έχει πλέον νηολόγιο Pampatar στη Βενεζουέλα. Λέτε να ταξιδεύει παρέα με το πρώην ΝΕΦΕΛΗ;


Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ δεν νομίζω να έχει νηολόγιο Pampatar, τουλάχιστον στην πρύμη κάτω από το όνομα γράφει "Panama". Κατά τα άλλα το πλοίο παραμένει στο Πέραμα, και στα πλαινά του έχει γραφτεί το όνομα της νέας του εταιρείας, _NAVIBUS_ στην Βενεζουέλα, η οποία βέβαια εκτός από το _LA GALERA_ (πρώην ΝΕΦΕΛΗ) έχει επίσης και τις παντόφλες _LA CARANTA_ και _LA RESTINGA_ οι οποίες είχαν κατασκευαστεί στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας πριν λίγα χρόνια.

IMG_0084.jpg
_Πέραμα - 04/06/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ δεν νομίζω να έχει νηολόγιο Pampatar, τουλάχιστον στην πρύμη κάτω από το όνομα γράφει "Panama". Κατά τα άλλα το πλοίο παραμένει στο Πέραμα, και στα πλαινά του έχει γραφτεί το όνομα της νέας του εταιρείας, _NAVIBUS_ στην Βενεζουέλα, η οποία βέβαια εκτός από το _LA GALERA_ (πρώην ΝΕΦΕΛΗ) έχει επίσης και τις παντόφλες _LA CARANTA_ και _LA RESTINGA_ οι οποίες είχαν κατασκευαστεί στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας πριν λίγα χρόνια.
> 
> IMG_0084.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 04/06/2016_


 Φίλε EV to είδα να το γράφουν με κολλητά γράμματα στη Δραπετσώνα.Ίσως θέλουν να το έχουν έτοιμο όταν αλλάξει σημαία.
Σίγουρα αν πλησίαζες κοντά θα φαινόταν αφού είναι βαμμένο μπλε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ και να ήθελα δεν θα μπορούσα να πάω πιό κοντά παρά μόνο .....κολυμπώντας !!!! Η φωτό είναι τραβηγμένη από την γερμανική σκάλα και το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος. Τουλάχιστον εσύ γνωρίζεις καλά την απόσταση  :Sneakiness: .

Τώρα για αυτό που λες, τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα της λέξης "Pampatar" (λιμάνι της Βενεζουέλας) που είδες, σαφώς και δεν το αμφισβητώ. Το πλοίο θα κάνει το ταξίδι μέχρι την Βενεζουέλα -όπου πουλήθηκε- με σημαία και νηολόγιο Παναμά, και όταν φτάσει εκεί μετά κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα θα αλλάξει σε σημαία Βενεζουέλας και νηολόγιο Pampatar. Προφανώς λοιπόν φτιάξανε από τώρα τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα για να τα έχουν έτοιμα στην Βενεζουέλα, αν και υποθέτω ότι δεν πρέπει να έχουν κολληθεί ακόμα πάνω στο πλοίο (επαναλαμβάνω το υποθέτω) μιας και στην παρακάτω προχθεσινή φωτό με πολύ μεγάλο ζουμ, δεν διακρίνονται.

IMG_0092.jpg
_04/06/2016_

Να θυμίσω μία ακόμα παρόμοια περίπτωση, το αμφίπλωρο _ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ_, το οποίο άλλαξε από Ελληνική σε σημαία Saint Vincent & Grenadines αποκλειστικά και μόνο για το μεγάλο ταξίδι μέχρι την Χιλή, και μόλις έφτασε εκεί άλλαξε σε σημαία Χιλής με νηολόγιο Punta Arenas. Και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα "Punta Arenas" είχαν γραφτεί και κολληθεί από την χώρα μας όπως _μπορούμε να δούμε σε αυτήν την φωτό_ (το "Kingstown" ήταν το νηολόγιο για την σημαία του ταξιδιού, Saint Vincent & Grenadines).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε το Σάββατο (18/6ου) από το Πέραμα το πλοίο για το μακρινό του ταξίδι προς την Βενεζουέλα. Πρώτος (ενδιάμεσος) προορισμός του σε λίγη ώρα η Μάλτα (Anchorage), όπου θα κάνει ανεφοδιασμό σε καύσιμα.

IMG_0110.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/06/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αναχώρησε το Σάββατο (18/6ου) από το Πέραμα το πλοίο για το μακρινό του ταξίδι προς την Βενεζουέλα. Πρώτος (ενδιάμεσος) προορισμός του σε λίγη ώρα η Μάλτα (Anchorage), όπου θα κάνει ανεφοδιασμό σε καύσιμα.
> 
> IMG_0110.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 11/06/2016_


 Eπειδή πλησίασα στην πρύμη του,το PANAMA είναι γραμμένο πάνω στα γράμματα του PAMPATAR.

----------

